# first heat?



## ashylove (May 14, 2011)

i tried searching, but i couldnt find exactly what i was looking for... what age did your female go into heat for the first time? precious is now 7 months old, and i was curious when i should expect her to start... oh yeah, if this is in the wrong place please move it!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

My last dog had her first heat about 8 months. Stella turns 7 months on Monday so I will be on the lookout for her vagina swelling as the first telltale sign of heat.


----------



## Boo6969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Syren will be 5 months at the end of Aug, and is in her first heat, we had a app. to get her fixed but went into heat, this is my first time with a dog in heat, can anyone plz tell me what i need to know all info would be great, plus i have a 10 month old male that is fixed, will he still try to mount her?


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

You may want to look online. Here's one link:


How Long Does the Heat Cycle Last in the Dog?


----------



## Gendy (Jan 27, 2012)

Maddie just went into heat @ 9 months, I was just calling to make the appt to get spaThis wiyed too, o well... This will last about a month? Could she be bleeding that long as well?


----------



## Gendy (Jan 27, 2012)

Maddie just went into heat @ 9 months, I was just calling to make the appt to get spayed too, o well... This will last about a month? Could she be bleeding that long as well?


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine just finished! She was 9 months as well when she started (now 10 months). It bled very little for 2 weeks then her vulva stayed large or continue to get larger into the 3rd week. By the 4th week, it came down a lot.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Boo6969 said:


> Syren will be 5 months at the end of Aug, and is in her first heat, we had a app. to get her fixed but went into heat, this is my first time with a dog in heat, can anyone plz tell me what i need to know all info would be great, plus i have a 10 month old male that is fixed, will he still try to mount her?


Yes that is a possibility.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

How bad is it really when they go into to heat as far as the bleeding around the house. I really want to wait until Nala is a year and a half to spay her, but don't want to put up with the heat, especially the bleeding. Thanks


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

m1953 said:


> How bad is it really when they go into to heat as far as the bleeding around the house. I really want to wait until Nala is a year and a half to spay her, but don't want to put up with the heat, especially the bleeding. Thanks


 
Nita is 7 months old and our first female, I keep thinking the same thing, I don't think I want to deal with a dog in heat


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

gmcwife1 said:


> Nita is 7 months old and our first female, I keep thinking the same thing, I don't think I want to deal with a dog in heat


I heard it's different for every dog. Mine was just a little drip here and there for under 2 weeks. It wasn't bad in terms of management. She some how wasn't attractive to males and vice versa. She wore a doggie panty inside the house willingly, after I won the initial struggle. The most annoying part was making sure her panty is on when she's in the house - my dogs are allowed a lot of freedom going in and out freely so I had to somewhat restrict it so I'm not driving myself crazy putting on panties 1,000 times a day. I also learned to get more than 1 panty. She only needed 2 a day with the quantity she was producing. I didn't put women's pads in it because I couldn't get it to stick.


----------

